# 5 y/o helmets



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the general rule is to get a new helmet when you fall and land on the old one. Even if you can see no damage.

I can see that the padding, which is mine is some kind of styrofoam, would degrade over time, though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

duskexx....
You have learned a valuable lesson then here...
Inside every helmet is a date of manufacture.
When purchasing a "new" helmet make sure that date is as close to the date you are purchasing so you can adhere to the rule of 5 years...
A helmet that sat for 4 years on a shelf deteriorates, _even sitting in a box_...so if your helmet was 4 years old when you purchased and now you ride in it daily and keep it for 5 more years, that helmet is now 9+ years old...
Do you really think a 9 year old helmet is going to have the same technological advances in keeping your brain safe as the helmet only 6 months old...same as a car, newer designs have better safety features built in.
Sweat/perspiration, bumps and dings, being exposed to fly spray in the air, touching or rubbing the helmet when putting it on with hands not perfectly clean all can adversely affect the level of protection a helmet can offer.
Chemicals we all handle daily not thinking about can interact negatively with the materials used in manufacture...something to really consider.
Don't forget where you keep & store your helmet can also greatly affect how long a helmet is best kept for, don't forget how often you wear that helmet also needs taken into consideration and many do not. :frown_color:

This is directly from the Troxel helmet manufactures site...
_All active gear will suffer from differing degrees of normal wear-and-tear, depending upon the user. Equestrian helmets used by a rider 150 days a year will by comparison, wear faster than gear used by a weekend rider. By taking care of your Troxel helmet you will ensure a longer lifespan for your product. However, due to evolving helmet standards, technologies and the potential for unseen material deterioration, it is recommended that you replace your helmet *at least every five years from the date of purchase*. Those who ride often should replace their helmet more often. Any Troxel helmets involved in an accident should be replaced immediately. Your helmet is only designed for one impact event._
The same or similar to the above is found on any manufacturers site...

This is what Dover Saddlery has on their website...
https://www.doversaddlery.com/helmet-storage-and-care/a/444/

The words written by the manufacturer as are the rules Pony Club expects you to follow to keep you safest while working with 1000 pound animals. 
All have a common goal...keep you safest while enjoying our horses and ponies. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, new one every 5 years at the longest. Besides, everybody I know buys new helmets a lot sooner because they're always finding something they like and need to have. I think they're closet helmet hoarders.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yup, new one every 5 years at the longest. Besides, everybody I know buys new helmets a lot sooner because they're always finding something they like and need to have. I think they're closet helmet hoarders.


This proves that everyone always has something new they can learn about! I never knew this, and the helmet I have been using is at least 8 years old... :music019:

Guess this gives me a reason to finally purchase the helmet I've been eye'ing!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

"Many helmet manufacturers have crash helmet replacement policies that offer you a reduction in cost for a new helmet depending on the age of yours at the time of the incident. Refer to the warranty information that accompanies your particular helmet to determine whether a crash replacement policy exists." 

This quote was from the manufacturer. I had bought myself a new helmet because mine was 5 years old, but the new one didn't fit me nicely like the old one did. My neighbor loved it so I gave it to him. A month later, he fell off my horse. He didn't want to replace it because it was brand new, but I felt bad because he fell off my horse, so I took advantage of the "replacement policy." I still had all the packing materials and the paperwork because the helmet was brand new.

Big mistake. They only knock off about $5 off the price of a new helmet, and they make you pay the shipping, which was $13. I could have bought a brand new helmet on Amazon for cheaper than the replacement policy. ANNND you must have the original box and the original paperwork (which I did because it was brand new and I hadn't gotten around to throwing it away) to use the policy. Not worth it!!!!!

But, for sure, replace the helmet after ANY fall, and replace after 5 years.
But


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That is correct that you are supposed to replace it, it's not just a pony club thing they do expire. As safety equipment it is important to keep it in peak form and the company won't stand behind it if it's ancient, my friend had a fall with a new one, cracked the helmet saved her head and the company replaced the cracked helmet.

That said, "supposed to" and what is done are different things. Many lesson barns have a pile of 20 year old helmets kicking around most people aren't aware or don't even think of it. I have some old ones myself don't plan on buying new ones anytime soon.

That's why I'm antihelmet in a sense, so many of these helmet obsessed places throw on some 20 year old one covered in cobwebs that doesn't fit and isn't adjusted properly and go "oh yay a helmet!! you're good!" No....no you aren't.. I don't see too much of a benefit to that vs just helmetless.


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

(forgot about this thread, oops)

I guess it's good to know that it's actually important, lol. I guess most people would fall off more than once every 5 years, so if you replace it whenever you fall off it should be fine, yeah? Plus, my point is moot anyway because I've fallen off with it like, 4 times.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The care instructions tag that came with my Charles Owen helmet states that the helmet has an indefinite shelf life thanks to advances in technology, however, ought to be replaced within 5 years of purchase, as it may degrade with exposure to sweat, heat, and sunlight.

It also should be replaced if fallen in, as invisible damage to the helmet may degrade its effectiveness.

Cheaper and older helmets likely don't have the indefinite shelf life of an expensive modern helmet, but IME it does depend on brand.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> The care instructions tag that came with my Charles Owen helmet states that the helmet has an indefinite shelf life thanks to advances in technology, however, ought to be replaced within 5 years of purchase, as it may degrade with exposure to sweat, heat, and sunlight.
> 
> It also should be replaced if fallen in, as invisible damage to the helmet may degrade its effectiveness.
> 
> Cheaper and older helmets likely don't have the indefinite shelf life of an expensive modern helmet, but IME it does depend on brand.


I LOVE that disclaimer: "Your expensive new helmet ought to last a lifetime, unless you actually wear it, get it hot, sweat in it, or ride on a sunny day. So be sure you replace it within 5 years, just like the helmets the plebes are wearing, that cost a lot less than this one." TIC of course.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> The care instructions tag that came with my Charles Owen helmet states that the helmet . . . ought to be replaced within 5 years of purchase . . .


I just replaced my Sportage with another of the same, and confirmed when I got it that Tipperary also specifies 5 years from purchase (not manufacture).


----------



## GrittyGrulla (Feb 11, 2019)

The 5 year rule is actually a very good one. There can be degradation that happens over time. It's also a good idea to get a new one if you fall of and it hits something. Even if you see no visual damage the integrity of the helmets parts can be compromised. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

And lets be honest: after 5 years of regular wear a helmet doesn't look that spiffy anymore and begs to get replaced...


At least mine does :wink: I blame exposure to lots of sun and low-hanging branches :biggrin:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Heat is a big factor. Many leave their helmets in tack rooms or barns that are not air conditioned. Those that are well ventilated, insulated and have shade cover may not reach extremes. Some leave them in their cars because making an extra trip home doesn't make sense so they pack for the day. Here the interior of your car can reach over 170F. 116F on a 72F day so even mild days aren't safe for storing your helmet in your vehicle. The recommended max for storage is UNDER 104F.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I bought a used Charles Owen. Probably a big no no. Probably older judging by the style and wear (emblem has oxidation on it). But it was $50, it fits me, and I don't mind wearing it. Which is better than before when I wore nothing on my head but a hat and a sense of immortality. *Shrugs* maybe in five years it will be a priority and I'll replace it.


----------



## TheVaulter (Jul 16, 2019)

To be honest, never really followed that rule. And I've known people who had kids in the pony club who now train and and they never enforce this rule with their students or say about it.


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

After a nasty fall in which my helmet broke and I escaped with only a mild concussion, I take everything involving helmets very seriously, maybe even slightly overboard to some people, but it's worth it to me. 

I always replace my helmets after 5 years since the foam inside begins to disintegrate at around this age, and definitely any time the helmet takes a fall. I've heard you can send a helmet in to the manufacturer for them to test if it was damaged in a fall and needs replacement, but I've never tried that yet.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Guess I've been breaking this rule for a while :shrug: I think I'd be bankrupt if I bought a new helmet every time I fell off :lol:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It isn't so much the falling off it is the impact and which part took the fall. If you land and your head hits then you need to consider replacement. If your head hitting is secondary and just an after the fall impact that did not happen with appreciable concussion then probably no need to replace. If you land head first or strike a rock or other hard object during the fall or at impact then you should replace it. If ever in doubt then replace.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

TheVaulter said:


> To be honest, never really followed that rule. And I've known people who had kids in the pony club who now train and and they never enforce this rule with their students or say about it.


I'll be honest, I've fallen in my helmet a bit- not directly on it. It still looks good, and quite frankly, I'm only looking for a new helmet because the new Tipperary royal looks nice. But here's the deal, I don't quite have the money right now. It will be replaced eventually with the Royal as I like that helmet. But if you replace a helmet each time you fall do you know how expensive that gets? I'm assuming a direct fall or hit to the head then it makes sense. But not everyone has that type of cash. I guess you can buy a 'cheaper' one on the fly- some of them looks quite nice. 

That said....it is international helmet day (I believe) and a lot of places have them on sale. I would buy the Royal but..I'm trying to show restraint with my spending. 30% sure looks good though- I guess this is why credit cards exist. Been using my Troxel ES for about 4 years since purchase.


----------



## Delevine (Sep 20, 2019)

Now and I thought about buying a new helmet. It is already 4 years old. Just don’t know which is better for girls.


----------



## Delevine (Sep 20, 2019)

Delevine said:


> Now and I thought about buying a new helmet. It is already 4 years old. Just don’t know which is better for girls.


I found compare article https://webproductradar.com/5-best-riding-helmets. Thanx for helping...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Finalcanter said:


> I'll be honest, I've fallen in my helmet a bit- not directly on it. It still looks good, and quite frankly, I'm only looking for a new helmet because the new Tipperary royal looks nice. But here's the deal, I don't quite have the money right now. It will be replaced eventually with the Royal as I like that helmet. But if you replace a helmet each time you fall do you know how expensive that gets? I'm assuming a direct fall or hit to the head then it makes sense. But not everyone has that type of cash. I guess you can buy a 'cheaper' one on the fly- some of them looks quite nice.
> 
> I would buy the Royal but..I'm trying to show restraint with my spending.


_You do know that unless you split the helmet you don't see the damages, the hairline cracks in the shell, the impact taken that now reduces effectiveness to protect your brain..._
_There are certain things your "restraint" might need to be rethought about..._
_Brain protection = life as you know it is not negotiable to me or for my family._
_Maybe do without that cup of coffee from Starbucks or such for less than a month...by the time the credit card bill arrives you have the money saved and your health better protected._

_FYI... many companies will test your helmet, replace and prorate the cost per age as is needed._
_It used to be the test was free..._
_And yes, to test means you ride in a different helmet for a few days or you are grounded and with great caution around the horses even grounded..
_



Delevine said:


> Now and I thought about buying a new helmet. It is already 4 years old. Just don’t know which is better for girls.


_Helmets are universally worn...they are *not* "Male or Female" this for them, that for us..._
_More it is what is the current fad if honest._
_The most important part of buying equestrian certified head protection is it fits well and is very comfortable when worn, or you won't wear it._
_Sitting in a box not getting used means nothing if you take a tumble or get hit by a swinging horses skull that injures you one way or another._
_Helmets don't just protect you astride when working with 1000 pound animals of sometimes unpredictable behaviors... :|
_
As an adult who has seen people hurt by horses astride and or on the ground, not wearing a helmet it is _*not*_ a price I would want to pay forever.
TBI _{traumatic brain injuries}_ take but a second to happen and a lifetime to overcome, if ever...:|
Find the $$... figure it out but be protected.
You have but one brain, the most fragile organ in your body and the one science has made the least in-roads to replacing functioning ability to what was before a injury...sometimes it never recovers, other times it can be retaught but it is never the same,* never*!!
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------

